# Best + Cheapest Place For Pouch Leather



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

hi just wondering where u guys get your leather cos at the moment i have ran out of old belts and i have been tying my own bands for quite a while and have still not found a reliable source of leather, any comments and advice will be strongly apreciated thanks.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Take a look at the below thread.

How to find leather CHEAP


----------



## HalfPintZombie (Mar 8, 2012)

hello have you tried going to a goodwill and look for like leather goods like old motorcycle jackets o leather man jackets


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Second hand stores:

work gloves, welders aprons, boots, leather skirts, leather jackets, leather brief cases, leather luggage, leather purses, leather back packs, leather coasters, leather wallets, .......

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Andy (Jul 6, 2010)

Berkshire bred said:


> hi just wondering where u guys get your leather cos at the moment i have ran out of old belts and i have been tying my own bands for quite a while and have still not found a reliable source of leather, any comments and advice will be strongly apreciated thanks.


PM your address mate and I'll send you some...


----------



## Sharkman (Jan 15, 2012)

Today I was in Michael's (chain of craft stores in the US) and got three decent sized strips for $6. They are each about 4"x9". Good quality for my use but the price??? When I was 19 I worked in the cutting room of a factory that manufactured gun cases, quivers,... When I think about the thousands of pounds of scraps we'd just throw away... !


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I go to Michael's too. They often have a 40% or 50% coupon that's good for one item.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Sharkman (Jan 15, 2012)

Northerner said:


> I go to Michael's too. They often have a 40% or 50% coupon that's good for one item.
> 
> Cheers,
> Northerner


I'll keep that in mind. It's actually some pretty good leather. I used some of it today to make a sling pocket and it was great to work with.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

thanks for the feedback i managed to get some old leather belts from a car boot sale and they are working really well. thanks.


----------



## Hendu3270 (Feb 6, 2012)

I picked up a large bag of leather scraps at Hobby Lobby for the slingshot I made for a carnival at my youngest sons school. It had several pieces large enough for my needs. It was 5 bucks I think.


----------

